# Gaggia/Dualit Grinder



## DeniseT (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Again Does anyone know is this the best combination, I have been using these for years but not so sure anymore.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

The best combination will always be the best grinder you can afford, if your not sure, I'd suggest it's upgrade time


----------



## DeniseT (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for that, just broke my dualit they seem to last about 3-4 years! Will have a look around thanks Denise


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Denise

You'll probably find your next grinder will improve the taste of the coffee, providing you move up the ladder in price and quality.

Have you set a budget for your next grinder?


----------

